# Arco-íris no Estuário do Tejo (23.11.2019_15h45)



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2019 às 22:43)

No sábado, dia 23 de novembro de 2019, pelas 15h45: Estuário do Tejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 23:50)

Gerofil disse:


> No sábado, dia 23 de novembro de 2019, pelas 15h45: Estuário do Tejo.


Boas imagens! 
No entanto, um amigo meu de Corroios, em 27 de setembro de 2014, conseguiu fotografar um arco-íris da Ponta dos Corvos com o telemóvel: 
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=958723547477602&id=100000198963369&set=a.186817294668235


----------

